# King size bed spread



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Took 3 months of hard work!


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, absolutely stunning work!!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning bed spread,i love the pattern your work is beautiful well worth all the hard work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous bedspread. It was worth the 3 months of work xx


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely Amazing!! You should be very proud.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Inspiring! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## debs1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh my goodness what a stunning peice of work and everything so perfectly matching. Mine would be off. How did you block such a large piece?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

I couldn't make that in three lifetimes! It's stunning!


----------



## pheonas (Oct 30, 2011)

It is wonderful!!! Only three months? It would take me years, you must knit quickly and constantly. Congratulations.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone...here's a better view on a double bed.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful. I could not do that in 3 years!!
Wonderful work.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

That is so beautiful. You should be very proud as will those who that wonderful peice will be passed down to over the generations. How much yarn did it take you to make that? I have been thinking of doing such a big peice but can't even fathom how much yarn such an undertaking would take.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

OMG it is beautiful. It would take me forever.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thankyou!! Took 80 skeins of yarn...was made when I was in my early thirties...3 decades ago...long long time!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

debs1234 said:


> Oh my goodness what a stunning peice of work and everything so perfectly matching. Mine would be off. How did you block such a large piece?


Piece by piece and sew together


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is absolutly gorgeous, always wanted to make something like that but it would take me forever to do, can't believe it only took 3 months.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome bedspread,fantastic work. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Two words....Simply Stunning.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

what an heirloom thats stunning well done and for something like that that is quite quick!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow Wow Wow that is just fantastic. 
It would take me years to make one like that and even then I'm not sure if it would get finished.
Well done clever lady x


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

beautiful work ,i have done one with the leaf pattern ,in squares .


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Al I can say is WOW! It is so stunning, and very large too! This would take me years to complete if I had the patience.


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

You are very talented. I have trouble with making pieces I sew together look "flat". You cannot tell where the block edges are on your spread. Just beautiful and encouraging. Makes me thing I need to practice more on sewing together. Have a blessed day and you will bless an heir when this is passed on.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Wish I could be half that good!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is amazing. You should enter that into some kind of knitting contest, it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

that is stunning. can you share where you got the pattern, i would love to make a lap size


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Stunning, beautiful and extreme patience.


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous work something you will never get tired looking at. love it.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just incredible!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful, well done.


----------



## Lynnr (Mar 6, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Gorgeous!


----------



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

wow! that is gorgeous,you did well to get it done in 3 months!


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow!! Absolutely beautiful!! I would not have the patience to finish a project of that size. I have a hard time finishing a pair of socks!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

3 MONTHS??? I don't think I could have it done in 3 years.. Beautiful!


----------



## DeeMar38 (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful work! Truly gorgeous. This is certainly an heirloom that will be enjoyed for many years to come.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Only 3 months? Did you sleep and eat while you were making it? That is a spectacular spread!


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

Three months to make that????!!!??? It's stunning!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

How beautiful the bedspread is!

In perfect condition after all these years. 
Such an amazing example of great knitting.

I'd love to have the pattern, as well.


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW. That would have taken me 3 YEARS.....


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

WOW. Gorgeous.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

wow is an under statement. That would take me a year. Your remarkable :thumbup: Love the pattern :lol:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Outstanding work!Your bed looks so gorgeous in the picture, I'm very jealous! LOL It would take me 3 years, not 3 months to make something like that.


----------



## jhueners (Jan 12, 2012)

The spread is gorgeous. I'd love to try the pattern. Do you still have it or know the source?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, so very gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!! That is gorgeous!!! That is a lot of work. Beautiful work!!!! I hope you are keeping it for yourself. ;0)


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

What a huge undertaking! It's absolutely beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is the most incredible work. I can't believe it only took three months. It would be more like three years for me! Beautiful!


----------



## Lindaveril (Mar 16, 2011)

can I just say WOW!!



MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OMG! Exquisite, stunning, labor of love. Only in my dreams could I do such work as that.


----------



## mistyknit (Jan 5, 2013)

OMG!! It's fabulous!! Love it!!


MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Three months of hard work was well worth it. Your bedspread is stunning.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Phenomenal! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing! That looks more like three years of work. Beautiful.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Your bedspread is stunning


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

it is gorgeous!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow it is beautiful! I would also love to know where to get the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Birgit0lsen55 (May 5, 2012)

Well done, that's beautiful.


----------



## Birgit0lsen55 (May 5, 2012)

Well done, that's beautiful.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

Awesome job, and such patience you have for repeat patterns and one colour I would go around the twist. Well done looks stunning


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! That is stunningly beautiful! Wonderful job!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, I think that would have taken me three years! It is so beautiful!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

The sewing together would make me go crazy! But you did a wonderfully beautiful job of knitting and joining all the pieces. Congratulations.


----------



## Texmama (Oct 22, 2012)

I've always wanted to do this kind of project, but I know it would never get completed! What on earth did you do, knit in the bathroom and have a tray of food and thermos of coffee sent in everyday?


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Gundie (Oct 16, 2012)

What a beautiful master piece, thanks for sharing


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just awesome!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marine Mom (Sep 26, 2011)

3 months? That would have taken me 3 years. It's gorgeous 
WOW. I hope you are keeping for yourself. Us fabric artist give all of our stuff away. Tell us more about it. What color is the yarn? It has a yellowish green tint in my iPad. How many skeins? I can't imagine. Is it crochet or knit? Sometimes I can't tell. 
Thanks for posting. I was excited when I saw King size bedspread. If my kids knew that they would laugh so hard.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

3 months is amazing. Would have taken me years. Your workmanship is amazing. Could you share the pattern?


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

Beautiful!! I just purchased a pattern for the leaf pattern that makes a 4 square blanket for a baby: but after seeing this I think with more blocks I could make a spread for a grandson that is getting married in the spring.One question - what type of yarn did u use?


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

oh my hat!!! Stunning. Well done


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

That is so beautiful and looks as though you have just finished it. You must have looked after it very well.
Congratulations!!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful. I'd love to make one but I don't think I'd have the patience


----------



## carolandjean (Mar 28, 2012)

That is an amazing piece of work. i am sure it will be treasured for generations to come


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Took 3 months but its absolutely beautiful....


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow what fabulous work!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW!! your hard work paid off- ITS BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## yehsur (Oct 3, 2011)

Words cant describe the beauty of your work.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!! did you even sleep? its very lovely! thanks for showing us what it looks like on the bed as well! enjoy it!!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW!! That would of taken me a year to make


----------



## Kdunne (Dec 6, 2012)

You have created an heirloom! It is gorgeous!


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Absolutly BEAUTIFUL. I love it. Great Job.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful. Well worth the work


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. The sewing-together part would have stumped me. What an undertaking.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

it was sure worth 3 years!!Beautiful bedspread.


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Gorgeous, it would have taken me a life time to finish. Beautiful job.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

So beautiful! Your work is stunning. And you did it so fast too. I don't think I could get one done in three years because I'm so slow and easily get distracted with other knitting projects.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

that is so stunning! well done!


----------



## karend1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazing, stunning your work is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Whoa, that's stunning.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

That is so beautiful, you should be very proud, it is stunning. I would love to do a spread like that but knitting an aran jacket for my 6ft 4inch brother is daunting enough for me. Well done, Tessa28


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful --marvelous work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

How beautiful. It's a work of art. You must be so proud of yourself. Well done!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous! I would be afraid to let anyone sit on the bed with that on it.


----------



## sharla2012 (Jan 20, 2012)

That is wonderful


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

How stunning!!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Very lovely, you've done great work!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That is beautiful. No way I'd have it done in 3 months! And the fact that it still looks beautiful after 3 decades!!! Stunning!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG it's so beautiful.


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

OMG that is stunning. And I can't believe it took you only 3 months! Something like that would take me a year!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, amazing work!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

The most amazing thing about this is that it only took three months.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! That was a lot of work and turned out beautiful!!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on your excellent work! The spread is worth every minute you put into it.


----------



## Mama (Sep 6, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful.

Mama.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. I made a king size bedspread using size 3 crochet thread and a counterpane pattern for my daughter's wedding present and it took me about a year and a half. You are fabulous for completing something so beautiful in such a short time.


----------



## lornownillie (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW!!!! absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## serena (Apr 15, 2012)

wow that is amazing


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Omg I'm in love lol 3 months that's amazing well done you


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Your work is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

OMG! that is so beautiful!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

How I envy you, that is a truly beautiful bedspread, heirloom quality


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

A BEAUTIFUL work of art and love...a true keepsake!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful bedspread - gorgeous work!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is beautiful, the edging is great also.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Truly beautiful! I cannot fathom accomplishing anything close to that!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you kidding me; that only took you three months to make??? That would take me a year. How many hours a day do you knit? It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

WOW!!!! What a gorgeous spread - I can't believe you finished it in such a short time. It's a work of art.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Heirloom :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous work. You've created an heirloom that will be cherished.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my! That's absolutely gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Its absolutely stunning! I could never do it. Some gals were just talking about how they run out of steam when knitting a sweater, I cant imagine the tenacity it took to finish this gorgeous piece. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

Its absolutely stunning! I could never do it. Some gals were just talking about how they run out of steam when knitting a sweater, I cant imagine the tenacity it took to finish this gorgeous piece. WELL DONE!!!


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That is stunning. My what a huge job that would be.


----------



## marshanky (Dec 16, 2012)

Whew! I'm amazed!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

3 months well spent!!! It is gorgeous. And you will have this forever.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! To me, 3 months to complete that is very quick. It would take me years! I don't have a lot of time to knit - mainly just in the evening. Congratulations!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

That is lovely but as you said - lots of work. Did you figure out the size for a kingsize bed yourself?


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

What a beautiful spread. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Yikes, that's cool.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness..... what a project.... so beautiful!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Will you share where the pattern is from?


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

WOW!!!!! that is a gorgeous piece of work. You did an amazing job.


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

Very, very beautiful!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I am in awe! Sooo beautiful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous...stunning..beautiful design!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

ONLY 3 mos.?! Wow! That's just amazing! Beautiful!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is so beautiful. You couldn't put a price on that to sell it - and why would you want to part with it. I am impressed that it only took you three months - I would have been nearer the three year mark I suspect.

I have so far completed a coupled of simple afghans in lap blanket size and have recently (almost) completed a larger one - still got the border to do. when I start them I always think I have someone in mind to give them to but when it comes to the bit i can't part with them. We're going to end up with a house full of them!! Anyone else got this problem???


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful. It took only 3 months? I can't imagine how long it would take me to do it.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

you are incredible! that is gorgeous!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Cyndee623 (Jan 5, 2013)

That is gorgeous! I second several members comments, would've taken me forever. But I do want to knit one.


----------



## ecando (Apr 4, 2011)

That is so beautiful, a fine piece of work that has to be worth hundreds of dollars. What a keepsake for a bride. My sister in law's grand mother made her one about 52 years ago, it has been used every day on the bed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

This is a beautiful counterpane. I particularly like the alternated squares; it gives texture and variation to the overall look. An exceptional accomplishment for sure. congratulations on a project well done.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

3 months. Wow, I'm so impressed. Just gorgeous and would have taken me a year.

You can really be proud of this and I hope it will be a heirloom if not a first-prize in a knitting fair.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Wow! What a gorgeous heirloom quality piece!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful! I would move the bed to the living room to show it off!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Something to be proud of for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! That is stunning and an amazing work of art. I think three months is a pretty quick turn around for such a fine piece. I love how the ruffled edges drape. You will enjoy this for a very long time, I am sure.


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Sleeping under that blanket would be like wrapping yourself in love!


----------



## KnitnPearl (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! absolutely stunning. It would take me a lifetime to do, I am almost finished a baby blanket and it will have taken 3 months!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh.....WOW!!!! I am speechless......beautiful, so, so beautiful!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! That would take me three YEARS...or more! Beautiful!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW, 3 months is an amazing speed record, especially with the difficulty of the pattern, congratulations!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

That is absoloutely gorgeous. It would take me much longer than 3 months to put together. What took you three months of hard work will be enjoyed for multiple generations. Conbgrats to you on super work with a glorious outcome.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

You have created a beautiful heirloom!


----------



## M30Knitting (Aug 9, 2012)

Do you still have the pattern? It's so beautiful, I'd love make a smaller version.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow!!!! now that's definitely one of the most beautiful bedspread I've ever seen. Of course this is a heirloom which will be appreciated by many. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

Totally in AWE! How Beautiful!!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work and what an accomplishment - Congratulations on completing such a keepsake!


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is the most beautiful bedspread I have ever seen. Can not imagine making one like that, but I sure would love to have one. Just awesome work.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


You are an amazing knitter. It would have taken me three YEARS!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a work of art. It is beautiful!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Fabulous. What an amazing effort.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, so beautiful. Are you taking orders. LOL


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

That truely a family heirloom. Congratulations! That's the most beautiful spread I've ever seen!!!


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

You have 14 pgs of replies already. Beautiful project! I like the alternating squares.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

beautiful, stunning and so well made


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

what lovely work well done


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Great work


----------



## acatlover (Jan 5, 2013)

OMG . . . what a tremendous and very beautiful project! What size needles did you use?


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Absolutely marvelous work .It will surely become an heirloom.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Holey moley - you must have the patience of Job to complete this. Its stunning.


----------



## heather49 (Mar 3, 2011)

So beautiful.
Such hard work and so worth it.


----------



## berglor (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello My goodness that is absolutely the most beautiful bedspread I have ever seen. Beautiful doesn't describe it. Thank you so much for sharing it with KP so all of us could see it. I wish I could do such a pattern. ((big hugs )) berglor


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG! WOW! GORGEOUS! ENOUGH SAID!!!!


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Would you mind sharing the pattern information with us. I'd like to try one of these, albeit it MUCH smaller!

Thank you!!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I just stared at the both pictures and admired it for a long long time at each square, the border, every inch of that beautiful work of art. I just did not want to let go. Wow!
I don't think I can tackle such a big project. The pattern is so beautiful, a smaller version would be nice for me to knit if you have the source of the pattern.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

Lots of work but worth while and a heirloom possibly.
Wonderful work.


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

3 months, that's it??? That's great!
You made a most wonderful amazing work of art for your bed. It's one of those things one looks at with mouth hanging open, unable to speak.
Lovely, perfectly lovely.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your bed spread is absolutely gorgeous!!! Stunning work!!!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Stunning! Amazing! Etc etc etc. you are amazing!


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous....would love the pattern if you can remember what you used so long ago.


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Magnificent! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Noodle61 (Dec 4, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> debs1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness what a stunning peice of work and everything so perfectly matching. Mine would be off. How did you block such a large piece?
> ...


What about the edging? Was that in one piece? I would love to be dedicated enough to do a throw! It's amazing


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!
Now make something small and just for fun.


----------



## Elizabethan (Apr 6, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Beautiful A real treasure. I love work done in cream.
I would imagine, though, that you did nothing but knit during that period.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

You made an heirloom. I hope it's enjoyed for years.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

WOWOW! just georgous! 3 Months! thats fast! what a job! wow! Dont know if I would be done in 3 years? :lol:


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful! I would have guessed it took longer than three months.


----------



## Gill Marple (Aug 31, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. Well done. You deserve a treat and a rest now !


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

That is a piece of art! Gorgeous!


----------



## bretsfp (Apr 14, 2012)

Beautiful job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Please share where to get the pattern.


----------



## Shanti (Aug 19, 2011)

A MASTERPIECE!


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jammarch (Nov 18, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. I can't believe it only took 3 months. You are amazing!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

That is just incredible. You did an amazing job. What a monumental undertaking! It looks beautiful.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can't even find the works, just so beautiful! Your work is amazing, be proud! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

What yarn did you use? You have made an instant heirloom. Absolutely beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a treasure. Gorgeous. Did you do squares or knit in one piece?


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

So romantic and breathtaking!


----------



## 58224 (Mar 27, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Exquisite workman(woman)ship....you have the patience of Job, and the speed of light...it looks just "perfect" on the bed


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That is a work of art. Congratulations. Well done!!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is truly a work of Art! What a treasure!!!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

wow, that is amazing. christine


----------



## AnneLouise (Dec 10, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful! Do you have the pattern? Will you share it?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful, a labor of love.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and beautifully done. Where did you find the pattern for that?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful and beautifully done. Where did you find the pattern for that?


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

This bedspread is beyond human imagination.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

I just found the pattern on Ravelry. It looks exactly like it. It is called "Old Dutch Leaf Pattern".


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

It ONLY took you three months? That's an heirloom if ever I saw one. Lovely.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful! Only 3 months?? You did great!!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Thats beautiful well done :thumbup:


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

This is beautiful , I would love to have it. That would be an great wedding gift. OMG how wonderful. I will have to try this...


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


What a family treasure you have created.


----------



## thomsro (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW! That is just gorgeous!! Give yourself a big pat on the back for that one!


----------



## bethieann74 (Jul 8, 2011)

WOW!! Amazing!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Amazed it only took 3 months.Beautiful work


----------



## ggranny (Jan 2, 2013)

WONDERFUL WORK IT IS A GREAT WORK OF ART IF YOU CAN REMBER THE PATTERN AND YARN YOU USED COULD YOU SHARE THEM


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

rebrenner31 said:


> I just found the pattern on Ravelry. It looks exactly like it. It is called "Old Dutch Leaf Pattern".


Genius, amazing how you managed to find this for us who are so anxious for this pattern. There is a afghan pattern too. Thank you.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm just a fast knitter that's all


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful! Will be beautiful for years to come!


----------



## nhallman (Nov 1, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful. Your hard work is gorgeous!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Well, you whipped that right out. It's so beautiful, and huge. I would never try for such a big project, if I did it would still be in the works at 30 years. Certainly a project to be so very proud of.


----------



## mayknit123 (Nov 3, 2012)

the bedspread is stunning. what a wonderful job you did on it. If it was me I would be very proud.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

ONLY three months? Gorgeous!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you have A pattern ? I made one about the same time as you and gave it to my friend for A wedding present and she still uses it . Yours is exquisite


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Did you have A pattern ? I made one about the same time as you and gave it to my friend for A wedding present and she still uses it . Yours is exquisite


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful beautiful! please share the pattern and what yarn you used. I love it.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Would you trust a dry cleaner for that masterpiece?


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your comments
Many of you are asking for the pattern....
I never had a pattern for it. 
The story of the Bed spread:
Long time ago I saw a similar one in a magazine while waiting at my doctor office. I came home and from what I remember at that picture and little help from my creativity start knitting and that's what I end up with.
Motsly I don't work with patterns. 
I had a full time job at the time and I finished easy in 3 months. It's not hard, even one block a day will give you the finish project. 
Thank you again


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful, I am making a queensized scrapghan and it is taking forever, you are very fast.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, so beautiful, I am making a queensized scrapghan and it is taking forever, you are very fast.


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow so beautiful, you are very fast. I am making a queen sized scarghan and it is taking me forever.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Much to crow about!


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is gorgeous. What a beautiful job you did.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh Mind, it is Beautiful


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! That is Beautiful!!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

And it is beautiful.


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

3 months????? OMG, no way, maybe 3 years . It's lovely!!!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh, my! That is absolutely stunning. I know you are proud of it! :thumbup:


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

As you can see by the number of responses you have received, this is a magnificent creation... Truly a work of art. Congrats. Only 3 months to complete, I don't think I could do it in 3 yrs or longer.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work and beautifully done.


----------



## Dot K (Sep 5, 2012)

Three months! I'd be lucky if I did that in 3 years. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow! What staying power you have - really beautiful - well done!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! Your work is lovely.

Momma Osa


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW That is amazing! I wish I had that to go on my bed. It is had to believe it only took 3 months.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Such beautiful work.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

OMG beautiful !!!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Outstanding, a beautiful bedspread.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! That is stunning! I do not think proud would even scratch how you feel about your accomplishment! Truly beautiful.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

It is so beautiful......wonderful work.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow! Wow! Wow! breathless!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

josephinemiller said:


> As you can see by the number of responses you have received, this is a magnificent creation... Truly a work of art. Congrats. Only 3 months to complete, I don't think I could do it in 3 yrs or longer.


I totally agree! What a beautiful labour of love. Baie, baie mooi (afrikaans for very, very beautiful), hannet


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Only 3 months? Stunning!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow an heirloom for sure.


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

WOW! Just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Moggymadd (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm totally awestruck! This has to be an heirloom piece. A real treasure for sure.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

O M G it only took 3 months, it would have taken me 3 years. Its beautiful.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That piece totally takes my breath away.


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

rebrenner31 said:


> I just found the pattern on Ravelry. It looks exactly like it. It is called "Old Dutch Leaf Pattern".


Thank you for posting the name. Here is the link I found per your information: http://www.vintage-knitting-patterns.com/support-files/ezine/ezine45-penndutchspread.pdf


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Just stunning and perfect!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

was this done in one piece or little projects?


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. Nice work!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, georgeous!!!!


----------



## SusanM (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it knitted? Absolutely stunning?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so jealous!! That is beautiful and must be so rewarding.


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, beautiful!


----------



## Lizzyjay (Dec 23, 2012)

In three months? Amazing for such a large and complicated design. Well done!


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I couldn't finish this in the rest of my life!
It is beautiful!


----------



## joy-ous1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! Wonderful work.


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my word, that is incredible! It is beautiful, you must be very proud. Congratulations on finishing such a project :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG!!! that bedspread is beyond fabulous.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh WoW! beautiful!


----------



## dianec (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you, Justfara, for sharing this pattern. I'm in the process of relocating, but as soon as that's finished, this is going to be my number one priority. No king size; merely throw size for my antique furnished living room.


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

OMG!!! That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

MilicaD your bed spread is absolutely beautiful, and it never goes out of style. Is it made out of cotton yarn?

Since you have knitted the bed spread three decades ago, do you still have that pattern? Would you mind sharing it?

I love, love it.

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY FABULOUS!!! Now I have to start mine this year! Beautiful work.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW! That's amazing! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## renee88 (Nov 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!! You should be very proud !! What weight yarn did u use? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katielou (Aug 6, 2012)

When I was in college, I crocheted a Queen size spread. It touched the ground on 3 sides. It, however, was only a big granny square. Nothing like yours! Yours is very beautiful and detailed! Great Job!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Great job..


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


 This is, indeed, a work of art and beautifully done. Worth the hard work, eh?


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

sharmend said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! Will you share where the pattern is from?


I made the pattern my self


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

nice!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

size # 4.1/2


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

This is the prettiest afghan I have ever seen. I congratulate you a great job. BIG JOB BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

any 4 ply will do the work


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

4 diamonds per block


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

OMG!!Worth every minute.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, it is stunning. Great work


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

That is incredible!

I keep thinking I'm going to do a table cloth but am to busy making sweaters!


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!
Super excellent!
I so love it!


----------



## sewing2fool (Jun 8, 2012)

Absolutely lovely and in 3 weeks, great work.
Marilyn


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

wow and i must say wow!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning, what an amazing job, it looks beautiful on t the bed. Can you share the pattern or tell us where to get it. Gorgeous.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## DePaul kniter (Nov 24, 2012)

That's absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Louey48 (Sep 15, 2012)

What a great job thanks for sharing


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

It is stunning! All praise for your work and patience.May be , i might have tried 3 decades ago, at present,can only dream about it.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

A M A Z I N G to be able to finish something this intricate and drop-dead gorgeous in THREE MONTHS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colette1 (Mar 21, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Beautiful work. That is one for the books.


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW AND DOUBLE WOW!!!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm absolutely speechless. Work of this quality belongs in a museum.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! It is beautiful and so nicely done.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

what a stunning bedspread! You must have worked very hard in those three months.


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely elegant it would cost a small fortune to buy something like that.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

WOW!!! Stunning! What beautiful work. Absolutely fantastic!! Thanks for posting your photos. It's so inspiring to see such lovely work.


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

MilicaD...that is absolutely stunning!
A work of art that belongs in an art museum.
I am totally gobsmacked!!!
Have never seen anything like it!

Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Thea (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh wow, that is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Milica would you share what stitch pattern you used for the border? It is magnificent! I've never seen this many replies to a project. Congratulations.


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness - it's spectacular!!!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Milica would you share what stitch pattern you used for the border? It is magnificent! I've never seen this many replies to a project. Congratulations.


I pick up stitches multiply by 10 on the 3 sides of the bedspread 
RS:* p5,yo,k1,sl1,k2tog,psso,k1,yo, rep to the end, ending with p5
WS:* k5,p5, rep, ending with k5
Rep this 2 rows as many times you want


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Linda81947 (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! Something to be very proud of and then some.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments
> Many of you are asking for the pattern....
> I never had a pattern for it.
> The story of the Bed spread:
> ...


You are one amazing lady!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aloham58 (Apr 27, 2012)

OMG....what a labor of love and dedication! You give us all inspiration! It's beautiful.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Amazing work! That is really awesome! I knitted a much simpler pattern for a baby cot and I was so proud that I did it but that is something else. Many congratulations! Lots of respects coming your way!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Milica
I can't wait to try this border.
Jeanne


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

your bedspread is beautiful. well done. I could't possibly do that, or even one square.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

This is the most beautiful piece of knitting I have ever seen. You get first place.


----------



## adl (May 25, 2011)

So beautiful, Hats off to you.


----------



## Lee Anne (May 3, 2011)

Very Beautiful Work!!


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW!!!!! 3 months????? Did you sleep? Did you eat? Did you even have time to go to the bathroom? Ah, yes, you took the part you were working on to the bathroom with you!!

You go, girl!!!!


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

That is simply gorgeous. Three months is nothing for this amount of work so you must have worked on it every day. It would take me at least 3 years for sure. Congratulations. Thanks for posting the photo for all of us to enjoy. Patricia


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

It is hard to come up with any more superlatives than have already been said, but that is absolutely jaw-droppingly AMAZING!!! I bow down to the Knitting Queen!!!! What an heirloom! Woo Hoo!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chicho (Jan 10, 2012)

You are my hero - what a work of art


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is gorgeous, WOW :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

stevieland said:


> It is hard to come up with any more superlatives than have already been said, but that is absolutely jaw-droppingly AMAZING!!! I bow down to the Knitting Queen!!!! What an heirloom! Woo Hoo!!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Stevieland, you said it for all of us. What a treasure. Patricia


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

All I can say is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary999 (May 8, 2011)

I need to ask, was the pattern given out?? can someone tell me?


----------



## Linda81947 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd also like to know where to find this pattern.


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

WOW! Thank You
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

wow stunning..I adore the little ruffled edge


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank You!  :thumbup:


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mary999 said:


> I need to ask, was the pattern given out?? can someone tell me?


From what I understand, MilicaD said she created the pattern herself; without writing it out.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful work!!!...all that in just 3 months ....you did work hard on it!..Congrats!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!! What a lot of diligent work! Kudos!  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ET Vet Tech (Jan 5, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! This is gorgeous! What an accomplishment! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

WOW!!! That would take me years. What a Treasure to pass down through your family. I crotched an Oblong tablecloth and thought that was enough work for one project.


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

It's absolutely magnificent! Congratulations!


----------



## mcc1960 (Dec 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Time well spent!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## MilicaD (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## Nocturnal1961 (May 12, 2012)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

beautiful! Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Wow!! I bet it did!! beautiful work! I am making a king sized afghan also. Lord I pray it only takes me as long as she did! Mine are only squares.

Fantastic Job!!!

Angie


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


Lovely bedspread. :thumbup:


----------



## LadyLee12 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is truly the most beautiful knitted bedspread I have ever seen. You should give knitting lessons you are the most talented knitter I have ever seen.


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

That is so beautiful I would love that on my bed i dont think i could do that however, it is just stunning....well done


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Great heirloom. Terrific job. Nice work.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow!! What a treasure! I'm really impressed with your skill and determination. Well Done!!


----------



## Chubby (Nov 6, 2011)

Amazing and Stunning!


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Only three months! You did great and it is beautiful!


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


This is absolutely beautiful. Such flawless work. You are inspiring me to try something like this. Exquisite in every way.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't suppose you would still have the pattern or direct me to where it came from??????


----------



## harbin (Sep 16, 2011)

Same here, please. Would love to hear from you in regards to the beautiful pattern. Thank you in advance.

Margarita (Harbin)


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## nursejackie (Sep 17, 2013)

hi, love your bedspread.
could you share the pattern


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

I am working on something similar and would love to use your border. Any chance you might share that?

Thank you,
Fara


----------



## nancy863 (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow awesome!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow! That is breathtaking! Can't believe you did that in 3 months! Gorgeous!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Amazing piece of art! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

This is a beautiful spread! I could never have it done in three months - more like a year. Way to go!!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

This is absolutely stunning. Did you also design it?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

WOW! Stunning!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Simply stunning! Well done!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

MilicaD said:


> Thank you everyone...here's a better view on a double bed.


That is soooo beautiful! Is it knit or crochet? Where did you get the pattern from?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing results! You should be proud.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

So beautiful and made in such a short time frame. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Nananuk (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so beautiful. Have I missed the pattern? I would love to have the pattern also. Can't guarantee that I could make it in 3 months though but love to give it a try.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

What an ambitious undertaking. Just gorgeous.


----------



## RobinTx (Sep 18, 2013)

Wow....That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

MilicaD said:


> Took 3 months of hard work!


V pretty I can not done in 3 years , well done v pretty.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful work!  :thumbup:


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

oh wow, you done an awesome job on that, beautiful. do you have fingers left?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Holy moly! Wonderful!!


----------



## hiak (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful MelicaD. Love the pattern.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

This is a work of art. Gorgeous. Not sure if I would have the stamina to even start something like that. You have great talent.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

That is gorgeous an never in my wildest dream could I do that!! Absolutely Gorgeous great job!!!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow that is an incredible blanket
I would love one but I wouldn't know where to start


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh wow!!! That really is so beautiful!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I bet! Looks great!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

ONLY three months Phew!


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning bedspread.


----------

